# Bench for Multiple Tools- Miter/Drill Press/Router, etc



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys-
I'm wanting to build some work benches that incorporate multiple tools all on the same bench top. The table top would sit flush with the worksurfaces on the other tools- so for longer stock you have a larger surface spanning all tools to work with. IE- Miter Saw, Drill Press, Router Table, etc- all across the same bench top.

The goal is for a standalone bench(s) (so when I move in a year, I can easily take it with me to the new garage) that incorporates the key tools into one bench, including dust collection, storage, etc etc. It'd be cool to also incorporate a rolling cart that's the same height as the table saw so I can use it for outfeed and/or other projects. I'm picturing an 8' bench, possibly multiple length benches if needs be.

I've been searching, but not finding examples of others who have done the same. I'm sure I'm just not using the write keywords.

Can someone direct me to some examples others have built, or have any input on this in case I'm not seeing the obvious?

Thanks!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure how well that would work. A drill press table goes up and down depending on the need. a fixed table height would be bad. a router table fence moves forward and back. Maybe you set the miter fence position at the max rear of the router space? mount the router well forward and have that section able to slide forward? 

router and table saw are commonly combined, but not sure about a miter saw, router, and drill press.


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Great points. I could build the router table into the table saw. Ideally, I'll have a table saw outfeed as a rollaway cart so I can bring that out and use it for the TS, or generic workbench if needs be, but roll it back under the counter for easy storage. It's funny, but I rarely adjust my drill press up/down- but again, I have a pretty inefficient shop right now, so I rarely use it to begin with  . 

So maybe I just go with a miter saw station/workbench combo, with good storage underneath, and keep my drill press, band saw, etc- sitting on top and I can take them down as needed. Hmmmm....


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Taking another look at this- it seems like everything will be designed off my table saw. I owuld use it a TON more if it was easy, and efficient. So I need a good outfeed system (maybe a built in fold up top, or a full rolling cart). Second would be a miter saw station/bench. I could potentially store a rolling outfeed table under the miter saw bench- and then incorporate the band saw, sander, DP, etc as secondary.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

just keep in mind that you need to use the tools, maybe at the same time. So if space permits, isolating the tools is best. You dont want to have to bottom out your router just to use the table saw, or reset your fence to use the drill press. Certainly dont want to have to clean your work bench to make a miter cut.

if space is an issue, sacrifices might be necessary.


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

Great points. I'll keep researching and see. Here's a question-
Seems as if I want to potentially base the entire setup off the height of the table saw. Let's say it's ~35" from the floor to surface. I'd need to make an outfeed table/cart the same height. If THAT cart is to store under the bench- the bench would need to be ~38" (give or take a little?) high to the work surface. The Miter saw would sit a little lower so that its surface is flush with the bench surface... but then you factor in the bench top drill press, the bench band saw and THEIR platforms... they might be sitting too high to be a good work height if you just set them on top of the bench, without a sunken area much like the miter saw sits on. I hope I'm explaining that right... So any insights for that dilemma?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I think 38" is a pretty tall bench. I've heard the proper height is around your knuckle when you stand, probably ~30" unless your shaq.

you can build an outfeed table with legs that fold and it hinges down.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I can picture in my head a bench with cut outs in the bench top for certain tools. When not in use a blankoff piece of ply can be kept in the place. When needed the plate can be removed, the tool dropped in, with a hole and like a shelf platform sized to have the top of the tool at bench height, like the miter saw you spoke of. Maybe too far out there, but in my minds eye I can see it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

its certainly possible. but a miter saw has a capacity of maybe 12". what good is a 12" deep "bench"? And do you want to be swapping 60lb saws + whatever you mount them to.

It really depends what space your working with. My opinion is still that each tool should have a dedicated station whenever possible.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is always the flip-top solution:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMYzhITQNLA


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

aye, was thinking of that, but doesnt really make sense for a miter saw, drill press, or router.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

That video gave me a brilliant idea for my shop! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Chewie (Jan 8, 2015)

I mounted my router into my table saw extension and am pretty happy with it. It's much larger than my old table, and I can use the sturdy table saw fence with a simple extension. I didn't cut a removable plate for the router base, I just cut a small hole for the bit to poke through, and mounted the router base directly to the underside of the plywood wing. There's lots of examples like this out there, I just copied what I found elsewhere. 

I like your idea of combining the drill press too though, I never thought of that. My "shop" is incredibly tiny and I could certainly use any opportunity to multipurpose space. 

Here's a thought.... Instead of adjusting table height for the drill press, maybe there's a way to adjust the head up and down. You can't move the head relative to the post, but maybe you can slide the whole post-head combo up and down relative to the table.


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

Wood magazine had a plan some time ago for a work station with a three way flip top. You could fasten a different machine on each surface then when you wanted to switch machines you would simply give it a flip. If you built a big enough out feed table you could mount your smaller tools ( bench top drill press, mitre saw, combo sander ect) on a plywood base then connect them to the top with a hinge. If you need to use your DP just go over flip it up into place drill your hole then flip it back down for storage.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a commercial system available with a rack and a stand to switch tools around, can't find a link right now.
These solutions are great if there is no other alternative, but it be a real nuisance at times switching things back and forth.
They probably work best for speciality seldom used tools.


----------



## Dandaman (Jan 15, 2014)

This guy posted some pictures of a workbench build that I like. I am going back and forth about how to incorporate a router table, table saw, miter, bench planer, and drill press. Going to get crowed, unless I can take the miter or planer or drill press off the bench and store underneath. Anyhow, something to check out.
http://imgur.com/a/ou0rs

Another that's not bad: http://imgur.com/a/qQGdY/


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

pretty cool, I dont know about the table saw being mounted sideways in the 2nd one though..


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

dmankl said:


> This guy posted some pictures of a workbench build that I like. I am going back and forth about how to incorporate a router table, table saw, miter, bench planer, and drill press. Going to get crowed, unless I can take the miter or planer or drill press off the bench and store underneath. Anyhow, something to check out.
> http://imgur.com/a/ou0rs
> 
> Another that's not bad: http://imgur.com/a/qQGdY/


The fellow that built the bench in the first link will have a bit of surprise when he goes to use his miter gauge on either the saw or router table.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, he can route the slots for it of course.

It seems like a poor use of space though. Its a huge table, maybe too big for an outfeed table, but as soon as you use it as a bench, you will quickly infringe on the part that IS needed for outfeed...

Maybe its just my benches that are always cluttered with random crap. But then again... so is my table saw... and miter saw... and router table... and floor.... So maybe its not different at all!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my thinking. Mount your tools on plywood. When you need to use one, set it on the bench and clamp it in place. Then put it away and set up the next tool. Clear the table for the saw.

I had a flip top stand on casters and it worked well.

My table saw is about 34 1/2 inches tall. My workbench/assy table/do everything table is a little shy of 34 1/2 inches. It is nice and comfortable to work at.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

I may be too late to help youbut I am currently working on building a mitre saw station/workbench that hides the extended saw fence while keeping the bench top clear for a drill press, grinder or what ever else you want to pit on a benchtop. I found the idea in a woodworking magazine and if you want to which one and which issue i could try and find it for you. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

I was trying to post more pictures but i can only post one at a time for some reason. Here is another.


----------



## Madeincanada (Jan 17, 2014)

It may not be exactly what your talking about but it does provide great storage and bench space without having to move everything to cut stock on your mitre saw.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just noticed the OP hasn't been on the website since March 24th.


----------



## Prop (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm here... but only got notified to follow up replies on your last post. Soo odd...


----------

